# 2015 MACA Crime Analysis Conference



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts 18th Annual Training Conference
May 11 to May 15, 2015
Cape Cod Resort and Conference Center - Hyannis MA

Event info & registration: www.macrimeanalysts.org
Venue Information & Room Booking: http://www.capecodresortandconferencecenter.com/
Tuition is $350, FT Student Rate is $175 / Room Rate is $125 per night + tax

Our Incredible Keynote Speaker Line-Up for 2015 includes:

*Nada Bakos* - Retired CIA Analyst who worked on the Osama Bin Laden Targeting Team
*Colonel Timothy Alben* of the Massachusetts State Police
*Daniel Linsky* - Retired Superintendant-In-Chief of the Boston Police Department
*Michelle McPhee* - ABC News Boston Producer and True Crime Author

There will be several break out sessions and a computer lab.

Please contact Lieutenant Glen Mills with any questions - [email protected]


----------

